# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  INTRASTAT tramite ENTRATEL

## alby102

Devo trasmettere un modello INTRASTAT e sicuramente volevo farlo tramite l'applicativo ENTRATEL.
Volevo sapere se per far ciò devo procurarmi qualche abilitazione in dogana o posso spedire in qualità di delegato senza alcuna registrazione in dogana.
Grazie

----------


## studio_marra

Interessa anche a me.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Interessa anche a me.

  ci sto provandoinquesti giorni, 
segnalo che c'è un buonissimo ed economico software Mondo Abaco, costa solo 80 euro ed è molto meglio di quello delle DOGANE.
Ho creato il file ma non ho capito se si deve firmare digitalmente, secondo me se l'invio è fatto con entratel non si deve firmare, anche perchè da dove si dovrebbe procedere? si possono firmare i pdf ma qui si tratta di file diversi...

----------


## sabrinallt

> ci sto provandoinquesti giorni, 
> segnalo che c'è un buonissimo ed economico software Mondo Abaco, costa solo 80 euro ed è molto meglio di quello delle DOGANE.
> Ho creato il file ma non ho capito se si deve firmare digitalmente, secondo me se l'invio è fatto con entratel non si deve firmare, anche perchè da dove si dovrebbe procedere? si possono firmare i pdf ma qui si tratta di file diversi...

  ho scordato i dirti che puoi usare le credenziali entratel... :Smile:

----------


## studio_marra

> ho scordato i dirti che puoi usare le credenziali entratel...

  Si, grazie questo lo sò.
Il mio timore è di dover chiedere l'autorizzazione alle Dogane.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Si, grazie questo lo sò.
> Il mio timore è di dover chiedere l'autorizzazione alle Dogane.

  sarebbe interessante sentire una voce più esperta al riguardo. 
io farei l'invio cmq...ma mi chiedo se sarebbe sanzionabile... 
sul sito della agenzia entrate non ho trovato nulla in merito e danno i due sistemi per alternativi per cui non credo che sia bisogno di avere l'autorizzazione delle dogane. ma questo è il mio inespertissimo ed azzardato parere. 
A volte ho l'impressione chee le regole vengano scritte male di proposito per avere la scusa per sanzionare il contribuente....ultimamente sempre più spesso..

----------


## studio_marra

Ho appena contattato il call center. Mi è stato detto che è necessaria una preventiva autorizzazione per poter effettuare l'invio, anche se si utilizza il canale Entratel.
Inoltre, necessita la delega da parte dei clienti da dover poi prensentare a mano in dogana.

----------


## fantomas

Per inviare il modello Intrastat via Entratel NON VI SERVE NULLA, utilizzate le password e le autentiche che già state utilizzando (come spedire un modello unico). 
L'unica cosa da fare attenzione e che in fase di verifica del file con Entratel viene fatto un mero controllo formale e non un controllo approfondito del contenuto, se volete fare un controllo come si deve dovete installare l'applicazione Intr@Web scaricabile dalle finanze. 
In buona sostanza: 
1) Create il file Intrastat per entratel (attenzione che il tracciato e l'estensione sono diversi da quelli per le dogane,ma il vostro software dovrebbe crearlo...altrimenti cambiate anche il software dello studio una volta per tutte) 
2) Lo controllate con Intr@Web (in modo da avere la certezza che il contenuto sia esatto, ad esempio nomenclature combinate ecc...) 
3) Lo spedite come sapete fare con Entratel (poi sogei lo gira alle dogane che restituiscono la ricevuta sempre via Entratel)

----------


## studio_marra

Grazie delle info. Ho appena spedito il file con Entratel, come un normale invio, senza firmarlo.  
p.s.: mi chiedo ma i call center a cosa servono? a dare info errate.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Grazie delle info. Ho appena spedito il file con Entratel, come un normale invio, senza firmarlo.  
> p.s.: mi chiedo ma i call center a cosa servono? a dare info errate.

  ma vi rendete conto dell'assurdità? se lo invii con il software dogane lo devi firmare e passare sotto i gioghi romani, scendere all'inferno, risalire e fare tre piroette sul pollice della mano sinistra, se lo invii da entratel o cassetto fiscale non serve nè autorizazione preliminare nè firma digitale.
NO COMMENT. 
ci sarebbe da strappare i capelli a qualcuno....poi si lamentano che la gente dice che stanno a scaldare le sedie.

----------


## claudio.caprara

Concordo, io invio solo quelli della mia azienda ma non vi nascondo che benchè gioco con la tastiera da 30 anni ho avuto delle difficoltà ad usare il sistema delle dogane. 
Se Entratel è cosi semplice meglio usare quello.
Se qualcuno mi invia la ricevuta in pDF la inserisco tra quelle elaborate automaticamente dai nostri programmi. grazie

----------


## fantomas

> ma vi rendete conto dell'assurdità? se lo invii con il software dogane lo devi firmare e passare sotto i gioghi romani, scendere all'inferno, risalire e fare tre piroette sul pollice della mano sinistra, se lo invii da entratel o cassetto fiscale non serve nè autorizazione preliminare nè firma digitale.
> NO COMMENT. 
> ci sarebbe da strappare i capelli a qualcuno....poi si lamentano che la gente dice che stanno a scaldare le sedie.

  Tutto nella norma !! e il sistema di lavoro certificato Italia "IDIOTI ISO 9900"  :Big Grin:

----------


## studio_marra

Ho appena stampato la prima ricevuta. Tutto è filato liscio.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Ho appena stampato la prima ricevuta. Tutto è filato liscio.

  il software per l'AdE mi crea un file con estensione I01, se lo controllo con Entratel ne crea uno con estensione .ccf, giusto per scrupolo ho provato a firmare il file .ccf ma non ne vuole sapere di accettarlo per l'invio...non vuole la firma nè prima nè dopo il controllo... 
siamo sicuri che spedendo con Entratel si possa evitare di firmare il file?
a me sembra che sia impossibile firmarlo anche volendo ma potrei essere io a sbagliare.... 
ci sarebbero sanzioni?

----------


## sabrinallt

> il software per l'AdE mi crea un file con estensione I01, se lo controllo con Entratel ne crea uno con estensione .ccf, giusto per scrupolo ho provato a firmare il file .ccf ma non ne vuole sapere di accettarlo per l'invio...non vuole la firma nè prima nè dopo il controllo... 
> siamo sicuri che spedendo con Entratel si possa evitare di firmare il file?
> a me sembra che sia impossibile firmarlo anche volendo ma potrei essere io a sbagliare.... 
> ci sarebbero sanzioni?

  ho dimenticato di dire che la firma che cerco di apporre è quella di Infocamere, che adrebbe bene per le Dogane ma non capisco perchè viene rigettata da Entratel...ce ne fosse una univoca di strada....mi sembra sempre di più il mare dell'assurdità...

----------


## studio_marra

Io ho inviato il file con estensione .ccf senza firmarlo.
Ho stampato la prima ricevuta e il file è stato acquisito correttamente.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Io ho inviato il file con estensione .ccf senza firmarlo.
> Ho stampato la prima ricevuta e il file è stato acquisito correttamente.

  grazie,
sa per caso se l'assenza della firma è sanzionabile?

----------


## studio_marra

> grazie,
> sa per caso se l'assenza della firma è sanzionabile?

  Se non occorre non vedo perchè dovrebbero sanzionarla.
Il mio unico dubbio è se occorre registrarsi c/o le Dogane.

----------


## fantomas

Con entratel 
- nessuna firma
- nessuna sanzione
- nessuna registrazione alle dogane 
Un file gestino normalmente come fate per tutti i dichiarativi.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Con entratel 
> - nessuna firma
> - nessuna sanzione
> - nessuna registrazione alle dogane 
> Un file gestino normalmente come fate per tutti i dichiarativi.

  incisivo! :Cool:

----------


## xd1976

Dovrei predisporre i modelli Intra per la cessiopne di servizi (vendita banca dati) e volevo chiedervi dei "chiarimenti". 
Mi pare di capire che si possa inviare utilizzando due programmi diversi:
il primo facente capo alla Dogana ossia intraweb e un secondo invece predisposto dall'AE che poi utilizza Entratel per la trasmissione, giusto? 
Dai commenti che leggo qui è molto + agevole utilizzare il secondo ma non riesco a trovare, sul sito dell'AE dove scaricarlo.
Sul sito trovo il riferimento ai modelli intra 12 e intra13, e non mi pare siano qll che devo usare. 
Sul sito telematici.agenziaentrate ho trovato qst riferimento:
<<A tal fine l'utente può ricorrere a pacchetti software di mercato, purchè rispettino le specifiche tecniche allegate alla Determinazione n° 63336 del 7 maggio 2010, oppure utilizzare l'applicazione Intr@Web Stand-Alone disponibile sul sito Software Intrastat Anno 2010.>> 
Quindi mi viene un dubbio....il programma da utilizzare per la predisposizione dei modelli è sembre Intaweb ma poi per inviare il tutto posso utilizzare Entratel (modulo di controllo Intra111)? 
grazie

----------


## studio_marra

Il programma non cambia è sempre Intraweb. Poi invii il tutto con Entratel.  

> Dovrei predisporre i modelli Intra per la cessiopne di servizi (vendita banca dati) e volevo chiedervi dei "chiarimenti". 
> Mi pare di capire che si possa inviare utilizzando due programmi diversi:
> il primo facente capo alla Dogana ossia intraweb e un secondo invece predisposto dall'AE che poi utilizza Entratel per la trasmissione, giusto? 
> Dai commenti che leggo qui è molto + agevole utilizzare il secondo ma non riesco a trovare, sul sito dell'AE dove scaricarlo.
> Sul sito trovo il riferimento ai modelli intra 12 e intra13, e non mi pare siano qll che devo usare. 
> Sul sito telematici.agenziaentrate ho trovato qst riferimento:
> <<A tal fine l'utente può ricorrere a pacchetti software di mercato, purchè rispettino le specifiche tecniche allegate alla Determinazione n° 63336 del 7 maggio 2010, oppure utilizzare l'applicazione Intr@Web Stand-Alone disponibile sul sito Software Intrastat Anno 2010.>> 
> Quindi mi viene un dubbio....il programma da utilizzare per la predisposizione dei modelli è sembre Intaweb ma poi per inviare il tutto posso utilizzare Entratel (modulo di controllo Intra111)? 
> grazie

----------


## studiocontabileab

Mi inserisco per ricordare a tutti e soprattutto a coloro che operano gli invii all'ultimo minuto di controllare le partite iva intracomunitarie: il file a volte supera il controllo formale nonostante la partita iva errata. la cosa può trarre in inganno infatti l'ade manda una prima ricevuta dove vi dice che il controllo formale è superato e vi associa un protocollo al vostro elenco, in un secondo momento vi manda la ricevuta di scarto del file per partita iva errata. Fate quindi attenzione controllare la partita iva è semplice basta collegari a questo link: Agenzia Entrate - Partite IVA comunitarie

----------


## xd1976

> Il programma non cambia è sempre Intraweb. Poi invii il tutto con Entratel.

  Ti ringrazio 
devo installare la versione standalone considerando che ci lavoro solo io quindi su un'unica postazione?

----------


## dani67

A proposito di entratel: per inviare il file come intermediari avete compilato la parte di sogg. delegato del mod? Perchè a me entratel scarta il file per non corrispondenza della piva fornitore e quella di chi autentica il file!!

----------


## studiocontabileab

> A proposito di entratel: per inviare il file come intermediari avete compilato la parte di sogg. delegato del mod? Perchè a me entratel scarta il file per non corrispondenza della piva fornitore e quella di chi autentica il file!!

  Va compilata e bisogna inserire i dati del sogg. intermediario che si occupaa dell'invio telematico degli elenchi.

----------


## dani67

ok, ma questo presuppone quindi che io sia in possesso della famosa delega autenticata e comunicata alla Dogane?

----------


## studiocontabileab

> ok, ma questo presuppone quindi che io sia in possesso della famosa delega autenticata e comunicata alla Dogane?

  la delega è quella che ti fa il cliente: basta il semplice impegno alla trasmissione telematica.

----------


## xd1976

Propongo un piccolo "caso" 
una società emette fattura di vendita banche dati a società danese in gennaio 2010 applicando iva.
Successivamente si verifica l'errore e lo si vuol correggere (luglio)
L'emissione di una nota credito e successiva nuova fattura art. 7-ter determina in luglio il periodo di competenza o deve valere gennaio? 
In caso di gennaio come è opportuno comportarsi per omesse trasmissioni?
Purtroppo ne hanno altre soprattuto per servizi Ebay 
grazie

----------


## ecatanes

> Va compilata e bisogna inserire i dati del sogg. intermediario che si occupaa dell'invio telematico degli elenchi.

  anche a me entratel scarta il file per la presenza della partita iva sul modello INTRA quale soggetto delegato differente dql codice fiscale di abilitazione di Entratel.
la software house mi conferma che il problema è solo di entratel e dei moduli di controllo. 
come avete risolto?
sono in contatto con l'assistenza dell'agenzia delle entrate e attendo risposta
grazie

----------


## fantomas

> anche a me entratel scarta il file per la presenza della partita iva sul modello INTRA quale soggetto delegato differente dql codice fiscale di abilitazione di Entratel.
> la software house mi conferma che il problema è solo di entratel e dei moduli di controllo. 
> come avete risolto?
> sono in contatto con l'assistenza dell'agenzia delle entrate e attendo risposta
> grazie

  Mi sembra di capire che ci siano dei dubbi procedurali pertanota sottolineo la FONDAMENTALE importanza di verificare il file con il software intr@web anche se si invia con Entratel. 
Note. I moduli di controllo di Entratel vefificano solamente se il file e prodotto secondo delle determinate specifiche ma non entra nel merito del contenuto !!!! per sapere se il file è corretto dovete per forza controllarlo con intr@web che effettua un vero e proprio controllo dei dati inseriti, se risulta corretto poi passate a Entratel. Il passaggio non è obbligatorio ma fortemente consigliato altrimenti vi accorgerete degli errori solo al ricevimento della seconta ricevuta da parte delle dogane.

----------


## dani67

Entratel continua a scartare il file per non corrispondenza tra piva del presentatore e quella di chi autentica il file!!! 
L'assistenza non risponde!!
Aiuto!! voi come avete fatto?

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Entratel continua a scartare il file per non corrispondenza tra piva del presentatore e quella di chi autentica il file!!! 
> L'assistenza non risponde!!
> Aiuto!! voi come avete fatto?

  non capisco perchè vi sia tale diversità di partita iva, scusa devi inserire il codice fisclae dell'intermediario che poi è il soggetto abilitato entratel!

----------


## dani67

Nel mio programma di contabilità Cosmo nell'anagrafica intra inserisco il soggetto obbligato, che è il mio cliente. poi preparo il file e *da nessuna parte posso inserire l'intermediario come faccio per le altre dichiarazioni*!!! Quando autentico il file entratel trova la piva del mio cliente nel frontespizio e mi dice che la piva di chi autentica (io come intermediario) è diversa. La mia softwarehouse mi ha detto di inserire la mia piva come soggetto delegato, ma anche così il file viene scartato!!!

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Nel mio programma di contabilità Cosmo nell'anagrafica intra inserisco il soggetto obbligato, che è il mio cliente. poi preparo il file e *da nessuna parte posso inserire l'intermediario come faccio per le altre dichiarazioni*!!! Quando autentico il file entratel trova la piva del mio cliente nel frontespizio e mi dice che la piva di chi autentica (io come intermediario) è diversa. La mia softwarehouse mi ha detto di inserire la mia piva come soggetto delegato, ma anche così il file viene scartato!!!

  prova a richiamare e spiegare il problema. a questo punto penso che altri consulenti che utilizzano il tuo stesso programma abbiamo il tuo stesso problema. Credo sia solo un problema di software.

----------


## LB1967

> Nel mio programma di contabilità Cosmo nell'anagrafica intra inserisco il soggetto obbligato, che è il mio cliente. poi preparo il file e *da nessuna parte posso inserire l'intermediario come faccio per le altre dichiarazioni*!!! Quando autentico il file entratel trova la piva del mio cliente nel frontespizio e mi dice che la piva di chi autentica (io come intermediario) è diversa. La mia softwarehouse mi ha detto di inserire la mia piva come soggetto delegato, ma anche così il file viene scartato!!!

   

> prova a richiamare e spiegare il problema. a questo punto penso che altri consulenti che utilizzano il tuo stesso programma abbiamo il tuo stesso problema. Credo sia solo un problema di software.

  Volendo fare 1 tentativo x sistemare il tutto:
Scarica e installa intraweb offline
Inserisci in anagrafica il soggetto obbligato (cliente) indicando il soggetto delegato (tu)
vai alla funzione "importa scambi.cee" e importi il file creato dal tuo programma..
dovrebbe creare un elenco intra da poter modificare se necessario...
poi segui i passaggi dell'invio con intraweb offline
(verifica file + prepara invio - Per Entrate) 
vedi qui: Agenzia delle Dogane | Assistenza on-line | Home   
e qui Agenzia delle Dogane | Assistenza on-line | Home   _Parere personale: con la storia dell'invio a mezzo Entratel hanno solo complicato le cose, che erano già incasinate in partenza...
molto meglio accreditarsi come firmatario in possesso di firma autenticata dalla CCIAA , firmare con DIKE e inviare dal sito Dogane._

----------


## fantomas

> Nel mio programma di contabilità Cosmo nell'anagrafica intra inserisco il soggetto obbligato, che è il mio cliente. poi preparo il file e *da nessuna parte posso inserire l'intermediario come faccio per le altre dichiarazioni*!!! Quando autentico il file entratel trova la piva del mio cliente nel frontespizio e mi dice che la piva di chi autentica (io come intermediario) è diversa. La mia softwarehouse mi ha detto di inserire la mia piva come soggetto delegato, ma anche così il file viene scartato!!!

  Ti sbagli !! io utilizzo Sispac (che è il fratello di cosmo) e devi inserire l'intermediario almeno la prima volta su tutti i soggetti per cui invii.  
Guarda che la funzione che cerchi e slegata dall'anagrafica vera e propria del cliente, ad esempio in sispac è sotto:
-Iva Periodica
-Gestione intracomunitari
-Dati Anagrafici (Pagina 2 > Soggetto Delegato)
nel tuo caso il percorso sarà leggermente differente   
......il manuale !!!......l'assistenza che paghi profumatamente !!!  :Mad:

----------


## dani67

Sì, ho inserito il soggetto delegato dove dici tu, il file è da stamattina in attesa di essere "ricevuto" o "scartato" nei Servizi Telematici.
Spero si tratti solo di un'attesa dovuta al traffico, nel caso contrario non saprei cosa fare.

----------


## fantomas

> Sì, ho inserito il soggetto delegato dove dici tu, il file è da stamattina in attesa di essere "ricevuto" o "scartato" nei Servizi Telematici.
> Spero si tratti solo di un'attesa dovuta al traffico, nel caso contrario non saprei cosa fare.

  OK il discorso e tutt'altra cosa.... i file Intrastat via Entratel sono abbastanza lenti in quanto a sua volta la Sogei li gira alle Dogane, INFATTI TI ARRIVERANNO 2 RICEVUTE. 
1) Avviso di ricezione da parte di Entratel/Sogei (NON VALE NULLA) 
2) Ricevuta del corretto recepimento del modello Intrastat (LA RICEVUTA TANTO ATTESA)

----------


## dani67

Anche per questi file vale il discorso che, se scartati, ci sono 5 gg di tempo per rinviarli?

----------


## dani67

niente da fare, scartato anche questo, nonostante l'inserimento del soggetto delegato (io) con piva uguale a chi autentica.
e adesso??????

----------


## fantomas

> niente da fare, scartato anche questo, nonostante l'inserimento del soggetto delegato (io) con piva uguale a chi autentica.
> e adesso??????

  Scartato per che motivo ???? cosa dice la ricevuta ???  
Con cosmo i gli Intra funziona benissimo, pertanto stai commettendo degli errori...... Protocollo ??? ne avevi già presentati a mano ???

----------


## Giusy81

Salve a tutti, sono anch'io alle prese con il mio primo invio intrastat con entratel...ho inviato il file ieri e fino a stamattina tra le ricecute mi portava la scritta "ricevuto" ed ora "in elaborazione"....è normale questa prassi? mi sembra tutto troppo lento  :Confused:  avrò buone possibilità che l'invio sia andato abuon fine? ho fatto il controllo con intraweb e non mi segnalava alcun errore

----------


## fantomas

> Salve a tutti, sono anch'io alle prese con il mio primo invio intrastat con entratel...ho inviato il file ieri e fino a stamattina tra le ricecute mi portava la scritta "ricevuto" ed ora "in elaborazione"....è normale questa prassi? mi sembra tutto troppo lento

  La risposta è appena stata data  :Mad: , si è normale.     

> avrò buone possibilità che l'invio sia andato abuon fine? ho fatto il controllo con intraweb e non mi segnalava alcun errore

  Il fatto che sia stato controllato con intr@web aiuta ma non vuole dire nulla.

----------


## crisy

Aiuto!!! ho elaborato il file da inviare tramite intraweb; l'ho salvato ho aperto il dike per la firma e mi compare lq seguente dicitura:"impossibile scrivere il fileC/PRTELE/DATI............p7m.
A qualcuno è capitato? l'invio fatto per il i trim è andato benissimo ora non so perchè non riesco ad inviarlo?

----------


## xd1976

Sto provando ad autenticare il file Intra predisposto con il programma Intr@web pre il relativo invio ma i file sono scartati causa formato file (ZENT) non supportato dalla versione corrente Entratel 
Premesso che ho installato la versione 4.7.8 del 07/10/10 e nn ho trovato altri aggiornamenti .... a cosa si riferisce? 
sul programma Intr@web ho seguito questa procedura:
In buona sostanza: 
1) Creato il file Intrastat per entratel usando la relativa funzione nella sezione WEB del programma.
2) L'ho controllato con Intr@Web utilizzando la funzione "verifica" sempre nella sezione WEB.
3) Ho cercato prima di controllarlo con Entratel ma mi ha dato errore senza consentirmi di aprire il file diagnostico
4) ho cercato quindi di autenticarlo e il risultato è lo scarto di cui sopra 
che fare??

----------


## pipelly

La stessa cosa mi ha detto un collega proprio oggi.
Sembra che ancora ci siano problemi di incompatibilità fra entratel e intraweb che possono portare allo scarto della comunicazione.
Che fare? Potresti continuare ad usare direttamente il software delle dogane se avevi stipulato la convenzione.

----------


## xd1976

ho scaricato anche la nuova versione di intr@web e ora entratel li accetta 
premesso che non ho usato la funzione di controllo su Intr@web 
tuttavia uno è stato scartato e non ho ben capito perchè
sembra per la non corrispondenza tra p.iva (mia) e codice fiscale (mio)  :Confused:  
mi da errore "1" file non elaborabile

----------


## xd1976

ragazzi sono ancora alle prese con le difficoltà per l'invio intra dovuto al file (zent) non accettato da Entratel.
dove sbaglio?
seguo qst procedura
) Creato il file Intrastat per entratel usando la relativa funzione nella sezione WEB del programma.
2) L'ho controllato con Intr@Web utilizzando la funzione "verifica" sempre nella sezione WEB.
3) Ho cercato prima di controllarlo con Entratel ma mi ha dato errore senza consentirmi di aprire il file diagnostico
4) ho cercato quindi di autenticarlo e il risultato è lo scarto di cui sopra 
a ottobre riuscì a inviarlo ma ora in tutta onestà non riesco a ricordare come feci a superare qst ostacolo
sono sicuro che il problema è la natura del file

----------


## danilo sciuto

> a ottobre riuscì a inviarlo ma ora in tutta onestà non riesco a ricordare come feci a superare qst ostacolo
> sono sicuro che il problema è la natura del file

  Io invece sono sicuro che il problema sia entratel e il nuovo anno.
Ho provato proprio adesso a inviare un file intra e un file black list e me li rigetta entrambi. 
Visto che ancora per la scadenza c'è tempo, riproverò tra qualche giorno, magari viene fuori un aggiornamento entratel.
Se hai premura contatta l'assistenza e vedi che ti dicono.

----------


## xd1976

ho autenticato il file zent senza effettuare alcun controllo e forzando l'invio mi ha creato il file .ccf che ho inviato 
tuttavia sulla ricevuta di protocollo c'è scritto anche che è stato rifiutato  in quanto in formato diverso da qll previsto 
boh!!! 
aspetterò gli aggiornamenti oppure chiamo l'assistenza 
grazie

----------


## xd1976

ok
scartato definitivamente : tipo di documento non riconosciuto
chiamo l'assistenza
bah!!!

----------


## puma

> ok
> scartato definitivamente : tipo di documento non riconosciuto
> chiamo l'assistenza
> bah!!!

  ciao allora sono io in fase di invio del mio primo intra.  
c'è ancora tempo x il 25 aprile, ma ho voluto provare:
fatto il file zent con il stand alone (unico dubbio è che ufficio mettere nella scelta della dogana di appartenenza territoriale se ce ne sono vari nella tua citta) senza inserire cod. utente intrastat in quanto non ho abilitazione a dogana ma solo ad entratel ma dovrebbe essere uguale. 
verificato con intraweb..tutto ok 
controllato con entrate.....tutto ok (la scelta dei moduli di controllo te la fa fare a mano nella lista) 
manca l'invio che non ho fatto perchè preferisco aspettare aprile (non si sa mai me ne capitasse altri di doc da allegare) 
e' tutto correto ragazzi?

----------


## xd1976

io ho chiamato l`assistenza e abbiam capito che il primo problema e` il file controlli
infatti al momento della scelta, per i file intra, non appare la scelta del tipo di controllo da fare...ossia se controllare e basta oppure creare anche i file
aspetto di installare nuovamente i file di controllo   :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io ho chiamato l`assistenza e abbiam capito che il primo problema e` il file controlli
> infatti al momento della scelta, per i file intra, non appare la scelta del tipo di controllo da fare...ossia se controllare e basta oppure creare anche i file
> aspetto di installare nuovamente i file di controllo

  Io ho installato il file "aggiorna documenti gestiti" versione 100 del 27/12/10, ma non ho risolto il problema.
La cosa strana è che se chiedo di fare il controllo sul modello Intra del mese di novembre (presentato a dicembre) è tutto ok, se invece chiedo di controllare il file di dicembre (da presentare entro il 25) mi dà l'alert di errore.
Lunedì richiamo l'assistenza.

----------


## puma

> Io ho installato il file "aggiorna documenti gestiti" versione 100 del 27/12/10, ma non ho risolto il problema.
> La cosa strana è che se chiedo di fare il controllo sul modello Intra del mese di novembre (presentato a dicembre) è tutto ok, se invece chiedo di controllare il file di dicembre (da presentare entro il 25) mi dà l'alert di errore.
> Lunedì richiamo l'assistenza.

   
scusa, approfitto della tua preparazione, secondo te per gestire gli elenchi 2011 come si fà? a me lo stand alone mi seleziona ancora solo il 2010....x gli elenchi mensili la scadenza si avvicina....aggiornamento? o mi son perso qualcosa? poi nel quadro ove inserire l'importo della cessione va imputato il netto della vendita o anche l'integrazione con l'iva? grazie

----------


## xd1976

L'assistenza mi ha suggerito di reinstallare i file di controllo ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso: non controlla  :Frown:   
altra domandina...come faccio ad avere certezza della dogana di competenza da indicare nel modello?

----------


## puma

> L'assistenza mi ha suggerito di reinstallare i file di controllo ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso: non controlla   
> altra domandina...come faccio ad avere certezza della dogana di competenza da indicare nel modello?

  ciao so che deve essere quella piu' vicina....cosi mi ha detto un collega. 
secondo te invece nel quadro dell'ammontare va il netto o anche l'integrazione iva?
hai notizie dell'agg.to intra per iniziare a preparare le liste 2011?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io ho installato il file "aggiorna documenti gestiti" versione 100 del 27/12/10, ma non ho risolto il problema.
> La cosa strana è che se chiedo di fare il controllo sul modello Intra del mese di novembre (presentato a dicembre) è tutto ok, se invece chiedo di controllare il file di dicembre (da presentare entro il 25) mi dà l'alert di errore.
> Lunedì richiamo l'assistenza.

  Ho risolto il problema, ma sono sicuro che non aiuterò nessuno dicendo come ho fatto  :Embarrassment: : 
- il file contenente la dichiarazione Intra da controllare è quello che "viene fuori" dal programma, ma quello da autenticare è quello che troviamo nella cartella controllati (estensione .dcm). 
Lo so, mi dovrei vergognare ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## c@ligo

> Io ho inviato il file con estensione .ccf senza firmarlo.
> Ho stampato la prima ricevuta e il file è stato acquisito correttamente.

  Leggo oggi questo post e non posso fare a meno di rispondere.
Il file ccf è un file firmato come lo è uno p7m.
In Entratel infatti esiste la chiave pubblica e la chiave privata, solo che è un sistema proprietario dell'agenzia delle Entrate e non è possibile utilizzarlo se non per spedire qualcosa all'agenzia delle Entrate (ad esempio intrastat). Tra l'altro è un sistema di crittografia asimmetrica con chiave pubblica e privata. 
La firma digitale è contenuta nel file all'interno del dischetto. (la chiave privata).
Io ad esempio utilizzo la firma di Entratel per spedire con il sito delle dogane. Questo perchè è previsto. 
Entratel invece funziona solo con la sua firma digitale che è stata creata appositamente per Entratel. Firmare un file .ccf con dike (ad esempio) non ha senso. E' come firmare due volte con sistemi diversi. 
Altri sistemi gratuiti e non convenzionali di crittografia asimmetrica sono ad esempio PGP. Funziona tra due soggetti che vogliono scambiarsi file firmati e crittografati tra di loro. Ma non sono riconosciuti da altri. (neanche Entratel se per questo come detto sopra).

----------


## xd1976

Diamine....e scusate se lascio intendere altro......ho riprovato anche su un altro PC e mi da sempre lo stesso errore pur reinstallando tutto: entratel e file controllo
Insomma che devo fare????? :Confused:  :Confused:  
Prendo il file creato dal programma con estensione .I0n 
Lo controllo su Entratel 
Al momento di indicare il tipo di documento scelgo "elenchi Intra vers. 1.1.1. del 26/05/2010"
Non appare la scelta tra "solo controllo" e "Controllo e creazione........conformi"
A quel punto il programma non crea alcun file con estensione .dcm 
E l'assistenza che doveva richiamarmi oggi....non si è fatta viva!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ACCIDENTI :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Diamine....e scusate se lascio intendere altro......ho riprovato anche su un altro PC e mi da sempre lo stesso errore pur reinstallando tutto: entratel e file controllo
> Insomma che devo fare????? 
> Prendo il file creato dal programma con estensione .I0n 
> Lo controllo su Entratel 
> Al momento di indicare il tipo di documento scelgo "elenchi Intra vers. 1.1.1. del 26/05/2010"
> Non appare la scelta tra "solo controllo" e "Controllo e creazione........conformi"
> A quel punto il programma non crea alcun file con estensione .dcm 
> E l'assistenza che doveva richiamarmi oggi....non si è fatta viva!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> ACCIDENTI

   
Il file creato dal programma si chiama ZENT ecc. ecc. I01 giusto ?? 
Dopo il controllo, il file dcm devi andarlo a cercare nella cartella "controllati"; ce ne dovrebbero essere altri .....

----------


## xd1976

purtroppo non esiste alcun file .dcm  :Frown:  
ma a voi in fase di controllo vi consente la scelta tra il solo controllo e il controllo con creazione dei file...??

----------


## xd1976

L'assistenza latita  :Mad:  
ci accordiamo per sentirci nel pomeriggio e mi chiama in mattinata...allora prendiamo appuntamento per pranzo....e sparisce  :Mad:   
grazie all'aiuto di un'utente gentilissima forse abbiam individuato un problema: il protocollo sede.
Mi spiegate voi come procedete nel momento della creazione del file per l'invio internet su Entr@web?
che codici inserite??
magari capisco dove sbaglio

----------


## xd1976

Ultimi aggiornamenti  :Smile:  
aprendo il file generato da Intr@web con wordpad  e cambiando il numero riportato come progressivo sede in 001 invece che 00x (nel mio caso è 005) il file viene regolarmente controllato e può essere spedito. 
Qst nonostante su Entratel non appaia la scelta se effettuare solo il controllo o anche creare i file per l'invio
Boh!!!
A voi è consentito fare qst scelta? 
Inoltre secondo voi cambia qlc con qst modifica?? faccio bene a inviare in ogni caso??

----------


## LANNA

> Ultimi aggiornamenti  
> aprendo il file generato da Intr@web con wordpad  e cambiando il numero riportato come progressivo sede in 001 invece che 00x (nel mio caso è 005) il file viene regolarmente controllato e può essere spedito. 
> Qst nonostante su Entratel non appaia la scelta se effettuare solo il controllo o anche creare i file per l'invio
> Boh!!!
> A voi è consentito fare qst scelta? 
> Inoltre secondo voi cambia qlc con qst modifica?? faccio bene a inviare in ogni caso??

  Con questa modifica penso che vada tutto a posto, la scelta dei controlli se non te la chiede riavvia entratel. Non dovresti avere più il messaggio di errore :Smile:

----------


## dreamboxita74

Ho inviato un elenco tramite Entratel e penso sia andato tutto ok, ho ricevuto 2 ricevute una dell'agenzia entrate che mi dice che gli è pervenuto l'elenco e gli ha assegnato un protocollo ed un'altra ricevuta sempre dell'agenzia entrate ma dove mi dice che l'elenco è stato registrato dal servizio doganale con esito positivo e gli assegna un protocollo!!!
Ma come si stampa l'elenco??? non sono riuscito a trovare in Intraweb questa funzione!!!!!
help!

----------


## ivanajol

> Ho inviato un elenco tramite Entratel e penso sia andato tutto ok, ho ricevuto 2 ricevute una dell'agenzia entrate che mi dice che gli è pervenuto l'elenco e gli ha assegnato un protocollo ed un'altra ricevuta sempre dell'agenzia entrate ma dove mi dice che l'elenco è stato registrato dal servizio doganale con esito positivo e gli assegna un protocollo!!!
> Ma come si stampa l'elenco??? non sono riuscito a trovare in Intraweb questa funzione!!!!!
> help!

  dal sito delle dogane

----------


## dreamboxita74

> dal sito delle dogane

  si ma come? io non mi sono registrato visto che ho spedito con entratel, mi pare di aver letto che per stampare bisognava autenticarsi etc etc!!! Help

----------


## dreamboxita74

nessuno mi sà aiutare???

----------


## Rob62

> Ma come si stampa l'elenco??? non sono riuscito a trovare in Intraweb questa funzione!!!!!
> help!

  Per stampare l'elenco che hai inviato da Intraweb devi aprire l'elenco che vuoi stampare e poi cliccare file-stampa e seguire le indicazioni. Se non apri l'elenco, non si attiva la funzione stampa. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## dreamboxita74

> Per stampare l'elenco che hai inviato da Intraweb devi aprire l'elenco che vuoi stampare e poi cliccare file-stampa e seguire le indicazioni. Se non apri l'elenco, non si attiva la funzione stampa. 
> Ciao
> Roberto

  
Grazie Tante!!!

----------


## Gegione80

Mi inserisco in questa discussione. Quindi, da lettura ho capito che si può utilizzare anche il canale entratel. benissimo! 
Vorrei capire due cose però:
1.serve seguire l'iter autorizzativo dell'agenzia delle dogane, oppure no (si fa tutto tramite la chiaveprivata di entratel?) ??? 
2.quale software utilizzare? io ho intasllato Intr@Web Stand Alone. Può andar bene? 
3. in caso di utilizzo di quest'ultimo, quando vado inserire il nuovo soggetto obbligato, cosa inserite come num di >Rif.? e inserite anche il delegato? 
Grazie

----------


## sabrinallt

> Mi inserisco in questa discussione. Quindi, da lettura ho capito che si può utilizzare anche il canale entratel. benissimo! 
> Vorrei capire due cose però:
> 1.serve seguire l'iter autorizzativo dell'agenzia delle dogane, oppure no (si fa tutto tramite la chiaveprivata di entratel?) ??? 
> 2.quale software utilizzare? io ho intasllato Intr@Web Stand Alone. Può andar bene? 
> 3. in caso di utilizzo di quest'ultimo, quando vado inserire il nuovo soggetto obbligato, cosa inserite come num di >Rif.? e inserite anche il delegato? 
> Grazie

  
Se rileggi tutto il post con clama vedi che hai già le risposte che volevi:
non serve autorizzazione delle dogane, devi usare il sotware delle dogare Intraweb standalone, controllare il file con i software delle dogane e poi puoi inviare tutto con Entratel senza firmare niente perchè tanto sei già abilitato. 
ciao. Comq ti consiglio di leggere anche faq sul sito delle dogane.

----------


## pinobello

salve dalla discussione in questione mi pare di capire che per la trasmissione tramite entratel non serve richiedere iscrizioni alla dogana, è sufficiente creare il file con intraweb e trasmetterlo con entratel,
è cosi? mi confermate che posso utilizzare le mie credenzia note alla ade e non devo richiedere nome utente o altro alla dogana?
grazie per la disponibilita

----------


## manu'

Buongiorno a tutti... Scusate ma sono una nuova iscritta e non so bene come funzionano le cose... spero di scrivere nella sezione corretta...
Il mio prolema è questo: ho un piccolo hotel che viene frequentato da stranieri. Da qualche tempo ricevo clienti anche da un'agenzia di viaggio norvegese, al qaule poi devo fatturare l'importo dei pernottamenti. Inoltre lavoro con Smartbox, società francese, che mi fattura le provvigioni ogni qualvolta mi manda dei clienti.
La commercialista mi ha detto che queste fatture devono essere comunicate trimestralmente col modello Intrastat (per i privati no, ma per agenzie e tour operator sì... è giusto?) e mi ha messo contatto con una società di consulenza che si occupa di questa pratica. Non che sia costosissima, ma a volte, soprattutto in questo periodo, le fatture in questione magari sono solo due e mi ritrovo un costo particolarmente incidente sui pernottamenti. Mi è venuto all'orecchio che fare questa comunicazione trimestrale è una sciocchezza che potrei benissimo fare da sola risparmiando questo costo. Qualcuno di voi mi sa dare indicazioni in merito? Vi ringrazio anticipatamente tantissimo.
Buona giornata.

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno a tutti... Scusate ma sono una nuova iscritta e non so bene come funzionano le cose... spero di scrivere nella sezione corretta...
> Il mio prolema è questo: ho un piccolo hotel che viene frequentato da stranieri. Da qualche tempo ricevo clienti anche da un'agenzia di viaggio norvegese, al qaule poi devo fatturare l'importo dei pernottamenti. Inoltre lavoro con Smartbox, società francese, che mi fattura le provvigioni ogni qualvolta mi manda dei clienti.
> La commercialista mi ha detto che queste fatture devono essere comunicate trimestralmente col modello Intrastat (per i privati no, ma per agenzie e tour operator sì... è giusto?) e mi ha messo contatto con una società di consulenza che si occupa di questa pratica. Non che sia costosissima, ma a volte, soprattutto in questo periodo, le fatture in questione magari sono solo due e mi ritrovo un costo particolarmente incidente sui pernottamenti. Mi è venuto all'orecchio che fare questa comunicazione trimestrale è una sciocchezza che potrei benissimo fare da sola risparmiando questo costo. Qualcuno di voi mi sa dare indicazioni in merito? Vi ringrazio anticipatamente tantissimo.
> Buona giornata.

  Anche se lei dovesse dichiarare solamente provvigioni, cosa che può essere anche spiegato, dovrà conoscere le regole del sistema Intrastat nonchè del Software in uso per la trasmissione telematica, brevia autorizzazione. Il Software per la compilazione Intrastat è gratuito. (Sito: Agenzia delle Dogane / Intrastat) 
Le provvigioni fanno parte dei 'Servizi' che richiedono una particolare attenzione per la compilazione ed eventuali rettifiche. 
Consiglio di prendere contatto con la Sua Dogana di appartenenza per ulteriori consigli. Forse trova pure un operatore doganale che offre questo servizio ad un costo minore. 
saluti,
.

----------


## baccojoe

> Il file creato dal programma si chiama ZENT ecc. ecc. I01 giusto ?? 
> Dopo il controllo, il file dcm devi andarlo a cercare nella cartella "controllati"; ce ne dovrebbero essere altri .....

  
In realtà bisogna controllare ed elaborare il file in Zent (previo scarico modulo controllo INTRA), poi autenticare il file in  
.dcm e infine inviarlo... l'ho fatto per la prima volta tramite Entratel, è molto più semplice.  
Mi sfugge solo la ricevuta, in quale formato la troverò...

----------


## s.antonelli

> ma vi rendete conto dell'assurdità? se lo invii con il software dogane lo devi firmare e passare sotto i gioghi romani, scendere all'inferno, risalire e fare tre piroette sul pollice della mano sinistra, se lo invii da entratel o cassetto fiscale non serve nè autorizazione preliminare nè firma digitale.
> NO COMMENT. 
> ci sarebbe da strappare i capelli a qualcuno....poi si lamentano che la gente dice che stanno a scaldare le sedie.

  
Be' in realtà la firma c'è, quando autentichi il file lo stai firmando.
Io il sistema delle dogane l'ho usato solo una volta e ho sudato sette camice.... 
La delega del cliente io la mando via fax e me l'hanno sempre accettata.
Basta spedirla solo una volta prima del primo intrastat...e vale anche per i successivi.

----------


## FrancescoVir

Scusate ma la stampa del modello intrastat sui modelli ministeriali come si fa? a me stampa una specie di brogliaccio, può essere?

----------


## marcella

[QUOTE=sabrinallt;155236]ci sto provandoinquesti giorni, 
segnalo che c'è un buonissimo ed economico software Mondo Abaco, costa solo 80 euro ed è molto meglio di quello delle DOGANE. 
sono interessata ad un software per lo spesometro prodotto da Mondo Abaco, ma non ho mai usato nessun programma di questa azienda. Tu hai utilizzato altri software di questa azienda?

----------


## sabrinallt

[QUOTE=marcella;270788]  

> ci sto provandoinquesti giorni, 
> segnalo che c'è un buonissimo ed economico software Mondo Abaco, costa solo 80 euro ed è molto meglio di quello delle DOGANE. 
> sono interessata ad un software per lo spesometro prodotto da Mondo Abaco, ma non ho mai usato nessun programma di questa azienda. Tu hai utilizzato altri software di questa azienda?

  x caso ho ritrovato ora questo tuo post, con estremo ritardo....ormai non ti servirà più ma cmq rispondo...io ho usato mondo abaco INTRA e mi sono trovata benissimo...solo un pò costoso se si inviano pochi elenchi intra.
ciao

----------


## Boooooo

rialzo questa vecchia discussione che mi sembra la più completa: intrastat con fisconline centra qualcosa?
Sono un normale contribuente che vuole provare a compilare e inviare i modelli intrastat da se (rendo "servizi" a societa` nell' unione europea) e mediante la smartcard CNS mi sono registrato "senza problemi" a fisconline (di fatto non mi chiedeva niente) mentre per Entratel mi pare di aver capito che la richiesta di 'abilitazione è molto più complessa e ci vorranno molti giorni vero? Considerando che la scadenza per la presentazione degli elenchi intrastat è il 25 luglio, che dite faccio fare al commercialista?

----------


## Telempatico

Entratel non è per i privati, ma solo per intermediari.Non è inoltre cumulabile con fisconline  
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Aggiungo: entratel é anche per i soggetti che fan da sostituto a più di 20 percipienti 
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Aggiungo: cmq si, entratel porta via più tempo. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Boooooo

ho capito grazie mille: volendo un privato sbrigare da solo la compilazione dei suoi elenchi intrastat?!

----------


## Telempatico

Con fisconline tranquillamente  
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

